# Red Oak w/ bark falling off



## Daddy M Dawg (May 25, 2009)

Any idea what is cause this? Also is it treatable or once healed will it be stronger in this area. It's a Red Oak 14" dbh in Dallas area. Thanks for your help.


----------



## treeseer (May 25, 2009)

It won't heal but the tree may recover. page 32 may describe it here. http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_09_04_FULLsm.pdf


----------



## pdqdl (May 27, 2009)

That's a good article, Treeseer. I picked up some new information. Thanks.

But did you REALLY write this: "_It is probably best to treat these unfortunate trees with a chain saw at ground level._"

That seems out of character for you!


----------

